# Work experience or paid work wanted - Coffs Harbour area



## Coffs girl (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all . My name is Elicia Holland and I am currently seeking permanent part time work or even work experience in hospitality as I am currently studying Certificate 3 in hospitality (food and beverage) at North Coast Tafe located at Coffs Harbour Education Campus . This course requires me to do at least 36 hours of off site work placement in a hospitality based facility.

Currently My availability is limited due to tafe and public transport as I don't drive. I do also do not work nights.

Monday - Thursday - no due to tafe 
Fridays -9am - 12pm
Saturday - 9 am - 12pm
Sunday - no due to tafe on Monday 

My resume can be requested by private message


----------

